# Triangulum Boost no sound through input



## Fltinryan11 (Mar 21, 2019)

Just finished a Triangulum boost and I’m getting plenty of output- when you turn it up you can hear the added volume into the amp. However no sound or signal coming from the guitar will pass through. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 21, 2019)

I would say you have a problem somewhere in your wiring or in the signal path.  Maybe a bad ground, maybe a short, maybe a wrong part, maybe a borken part,.  Not really enough information in your post to help you troubleshoot your board to find the problem, which is ultimately what needs to happen.

You can read some of the other requests for help on projects to get an idea of the process to follow.  I would suggest starting by taking the pcb out of your enclosure (it you already boxed it) to see if it works that way. If it doesn't leave it out of the box until you get it working.


----------



## Fltinryan11 (Mar 22, 2019)

Got it out of the box. Going to start testing.


----------



## aperaturek3 (Mar 23, 2019)

do you get a bypass signal?  I had a very similar problem recently, but I was also getting no bypass signal at all.  All my voltage readings were good, turned out I had some issues with my foot switch wiring.


----------



## Fltinryan11 (Mar 23, 2019)

No signal at all. I’ve checked everything and all seems to be good. Swapped charge pumps and ics as well. Could it be a faulty foot switch? My wiring seems to be correct from the schematic


----------



## Iceman53 (Mar 23, 2019)

Fltinryan11 said:


> No signal at all. I’ve checked everything and all seems to be good. Swapped charge pumps and ics as well. Could it be a faulty foot switch? My wiring seems to be correct from the schematic


If you temporarily install jumpers where I have drawn them in BLUE, that will bypass the signal switching path through the switch (see attached jpg).  If that doesn't work, make sure you have the IN and OUT jacks wired correctly (+ & -).  I don't have that exact jack here so I can't determine which terminal should be tip and which should be sleeve.


----------



## Robert (Mar 23, 2019)

If the placement of the lugs on those jacks is the same as the stereo version then your signal is connected to the wrong lugs.

Do you have sound when the pedal is bypassed?  If not, that's your problem.


----------



## walidk83 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm having the same exact issue with the Triangulum boost I just built. Where you able to figure out what the issue was?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fltinryan11 (Apr 1, 2019)

Iv tried about everything that I am able to and cant get it going. Maybe a fault or wrong doing on my part but im going to try and build another (bought two boards) and see if this next one will work.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2019)

Did you remove lugs from those 1/4" jacks or did they come that way?

I might be looking at it wrong, but the signal wire appears to be connected to the wrong lug.  (Ground is correct)


----------



## Fltinryan11 (Apr 1, 2019)

They came that way. I tried a mono set as well and that let signal pass through bypassed but still nothing when its on. Also tried bypassing the footswitch and still nothing so im assuming its got to be on the board somehwere. Also swapped ic's and charge pumps with no resolve.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2019)

Are you unable to make voltage measurements?


----------



## Fltinryan11 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, but im a novice when it comes to what im actually supposed to be looking for lol. Thanks for your help


----------



## walidk83 (Apr 1, 2019)

FYI Fltinryan11. An unrelated trick I like to do is use empty transistor and IC Sockets, then seat the components in them. It makes it so much easier to switch out ICs when troubleshooting as well as avoid putting too much heat on the chips leads while soldering. Doing so has made my life so much easier, so I just like to spread the word.


----------

